# My 1st TUT : Red and black arabian like eyes



## pladies (Nov 9, 2007)

It's my first try at doing a tutorial. I never figured out it was actually so hard.... Hard to handle the camera to take photos.... I did my best thank you in advancefor your comments !

So will we do this Look:







The colors pop out more in reality, especially the black that look greyish in the pic but never mind 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




The Tools of The Trade !!!!






FACE
- Chanel Mat Lumiere Foundation in 20
- Yves saint laurent semi-loose powder in 6
- Nivea stick concealor in 8 nude (I only use it as a base for eye makeup, but I have no more of my usual concealor 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)
- Chanel brow pencil
- Bourjois blush

EYES
- Nivea stick concealor in 8 nude
- e/s palette claire's, very cheap eyeshadows. Don't know if it exists in your country.
- e/s white Bourjois
- e/s black Bourjois (I have put the paintpot blackground of MAC in the photo by mistake 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Sorry, I have made this pic in a hurry after I did the makeup, so...)
- Lancome Artliner in black
- Black khol by maybelline
- Voluminous mascara L'oreal

I have put in the pic a lipstick that I actually won't wear in the tut, because my son was calling behind me at the end, so I have skip the step lol






BRUSHES
- Yves saint laurent little brush that actually goes with the powder
- sephora platinium 42
- sephora platinium 15
- sephora 22, for blending or applying
- sephora 21, for blending or applying

Let's go for the big thang !

Moisturized face, no makeup.





It may be weird but I start my makeup by doing the eyes a bit, not completely though.
So first step, I apply my concealor stick as a base, to erase, natural eye color, and undesired shadows.





Then I start applying the red e/s with my 15 sephora brush very lightly on the crease. The secret to apply colors like red is to go little by little.





I take my 22 brush, and I blend a bit everything.





I apply black in the outer corner of my eye with my 15 brush. And a little halfway of the thin crease.





Apply white e/s on brow bone and in the inner corner of the eye.
Done ! I have finished with the eyes for the moment. I will reapply some color afterwards.





Take off the dust under your eyes, clean with coton bud or q-tips.
And do the foundation !
I apply it by dots, and blend everything with my fingers. 





Done.





Apply your concealor everywhere needed. and dab gently with your fingers.
Set with powder !





Fill in your brows. I am in love with the chanel pencil. Good texture, perfect color, and it has a brush on the other side !





Do a nice wing with your eyeliner !





Other view of the eyeliner, I have practiced a LOT ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








Now take your brush again, intensify the colors by dabbing so you do not put dust everywhere !
And some colors on your lower lashlines.





Color your waterline with khol. Apply mascara !





Apply your blush on your cheeks by doing a fishy face 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








TADA !!!!!





Thank you for reading !!!

Hope you have fun reading as much as I made making this TUT 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




**Note: I really need a lash curler


----------



## MACATTAK (Nov 9, 2007)

You are gorgeous!  Thanks for the tut!


----------



## Shimmer (Nov 9, 2007)

You look like a fairy. You're so pretty.


----------



## Hilly (Nov 9, 2007)

This rocks!!


----------



## Mo6ius (Nov 9, 2007)

Actually this is a very good tut (and it's your first one too). Thank you.


----------



## Dreamergirl3 (Nov 9, 2007)

Thanks for this! Your skin is so beautiful, you don't even need foundation! I'm jealous


----------



## ecberger (Nov 9, 2007)

LOVEEEE<3
what eyeliner did you use babe?
looks fantasticcc


----------



## chocolategoddes (Nov 9, 2007)

ive wondered about claire's cosmetics...
nice tut honey


----------



## pladies (Nov 10, 2007)

Thank you Ladies !!!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




My eyeliner is the Lancome Artliner, it's an awesome product and easy to handle !


----------



## danabird (Nov 10, 2007)

this is a great way to do black and red without it looking too harsh!

you have great eyebrows, too


----------



## BarbaraM (Nov 10, 2007)

trop bien ce tuto!!!
très jolie maquillage...
je crois que je t reconnus...( de par ton coup de pro du liner...)
tu es inscrite sur BT nan?
bon bref toutes mes felicitations pour ce tuto bien didactique!


----------



## frocher (Nov 10, 2007)

Great tut!


----------



## pladies (Nov 11, 2007)

Thank you again !!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




ChocolateGoddes>> Yes, for their prices claire's cosmetics are rather nice. For the palette I use in this tut, some colors are more pigmented and nicer to apply than others. Greens, red and pink are good, but the purple one is rather light even when you try to put a lot of it. But I wanted to try a cheap color eyepalette before buying anything else. To see if I could do something with colors !

BarbaraM>> Oui, je suis inscrite sur BT avec le même pseudo !


----------



## Salynn (Nov 11, 2007)

Very nice!


----------



## SiCiLyGiRl (Nov 11, 2007)

i like it.. looks very nice


----------



## dmenchi (Nov 11, 2007)

love the look!


----------



## mzkrizzlerocks (Nov 11, 2007)

very pretty!


----------



## labellavita7 (Nov 11, 2007)

I love this.. it looks great!


----------



## nunu (Nov 11, 2007)

you are sooo pretty! thanks for the tut!


----------



## XShear (Nov 13, 2007)

Your a gorgeous European woman! I love this, thanks!


----------



## Caffy (Nov 18, 2007)

this is super cute.. I gotta get me some red eyeshadow now...


----------



## pladies (Nov 20, 2007)

Thank you for your feedbacks everyone !!! I am so glad you all like the makeup I have made with my favorite color. xoxo


----------



## stephy_hui (Nov 27, 2007)

u look gorgeous! did u apply anything at the inner corner of ur eyes?


----------



## pladies (Nov 27, 2007)

Like mentioned in the tut, I have applied white eyeshadows (from bourjois here) in inner corner and brow bone !


----------



## LeeanneMarie (Dec 7, 2007)

this is absolutely beautiful. I replicated it with mi lady and it turned out wonderful! Thank you so much!


----------



## lafemmenoir (Dec 7, 2007)

*My oh my...You are so beautiful with and without makeup.  Your skin and features are amazing!*


----------



## breathless (Dec 16, 2007)

you're adorable. thanks soo much for this tut!


----------



## pladies (Dec 28, 2007)

Thank you ! And you are welcome ! xx


----------



## saynotococo (Dec 29, 2007)

beautiful skin! thanks for the tut, I had so much fun reading it


----------



## giggles1972 (Dec 30, 2007)

great tutorial. thanks for sharing. i will use this as a guide


----------



## tchristi (Jan 27, 2008)

now i know how to make more use of my red shadow


----------



## jdepp_84 (Jan 27, 2008)

Gorgeous! I love this. Its real cute


----------



## ilovecheese (Jan 28, 2008)

You are so gorgeous! Love this tut!


----------

